# G. West Bay, Alligator Head



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Water was 76.5 at dawn. Slick calm outgoing tide.

First cast was a nice little 20" trout and that set the stage. Fish were tight to the shore out to 2 casts away. Released more than 30 keepers this morning and lots of shorts. All fish were very aggressive. Kept a limit between 16-22 for the table all on 2 small cocohoes. Green w/white paddle, 1/8 oz short shank no barb. Short shank helps with grass. 

Couldn't find a buddy to fish with though. Water was fine for wet wading. Don't see that changing soon.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good to see you found them down the bay. Has been slow on our end of West bay Nice report, thanks for posting


----------



## jweezie2315 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great trip. I've got the same trolling motor. I like it but not sure the I-pilot is worth giving up the foot control. How do you like yours?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Missin'Link (Oct 17, 2008)

jweezie2315 said:


> Great trip. I've got the same trolling motor. I like it but not sure the I-pilot is worth giving up the foot control. How do you like yours?


I have an Ipilot as well and added a foot control to mine. It is plug and play and comes with a cord long enough to use anywhere in the boat.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

jweezie2315 said:


> Great trip. I've got the same trolling motor. I like it but not sure the I-pilot is worth giving up the foot control. How do you like yours?


I wade virtually all the time so the remote is always on my neck. Handles well out to 150 yards or so. Power pole about the same as long as the head unit is on my wade side. The little I boat fish, it's worked out ok. Just get used to it after a while.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great report, thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

